# Gettinthere is Gettin there............



## gettinthere (Feb 8, 2013)

So, I've decided to keep a journal of my bb passion. Now is a good time for me to write here, as I am beginning a journey I've never been on before. I'll start this journal with my stats......as of now.

41 years young
130 pounds (although the mirror tells me a lot more than a scale does)
5 Feet, 4 inches tall

I'll take accurate measurements and current pics tomorrow and post them up here. (you can check out the pics I've posted thus far in my album)

I've been bb seriously for only a year, although I did a lot of it when I was young. (in my early 20s) We're at the gym three days a week, doing splits.............. Monday is arm and chest day. Weds is backs and shoulders and Friday is leg day. 

Currently:

Bench press 100 lbs
Leg press 360 lbs
squat 180 lbs
Lat pull 130 lbs

The reason I am writing this journal is 'cause my gear is here, and I'm ready to roll. This is my first cycle and I'm very excited. I'm not expecting too much, but I know I'll see some results. I've been re-vamping my diet, as I want to gain muscle mass and lose some 'fat'. Not so much cut, but see a bit more of my gains. The plan is to start my cycle next week............... so here goes.

I encourage you to write here, with advice, support and just to say 'hi'. I'll try to keep things updated as best as I can. This has been a great forum, and I feel comfortable writing about my journey. 

See ya soon,
Gettinthere


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 10, 2013)

Friday was leg day, but threw in some deadlifts............ set a personal best...........200lbs.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 14, 2013)

Today is the day!


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 15, 2013)

Hi there! i find that a log keeps me on track. it makes you feel acountable. good luck!


----------



## Z499 (Feb 15, 2013)

get a good spotter, someone who you can depend on and know they will be there with you, i find it nice to have someone who is there to help push me, there are times when my mind tells me no but then i literally hear that voice behind me saying "dont think just fucking do it" for me it helps me break through the mental barrier of the lift. If you ever second guess yourself or have doubt in your mind, you have already failed, so i would recommend you find a good dependable spotter. also if your body is screaming at you for a break then by all means get some rest. thats some of my advice.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 15, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Hi there! i find that a log keeps me on track. it makes you feel acountable. good luck!



Thanks docdoom.  Do you mean a log of my training days?  How many and what weights??


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 15, 2013)

Z499 said:


> get a good spotter, someone who you can depend on and know they will be there with you, i find it nice to have someone who is there to help push me, there are times when my mind tells me no but then i literally hear that voice behind me saying "dont think just fucking do it" for me it helps me break through the mental barrier of the lift. If you ever second guess yourself or have doubt in your mind, you have already failed, so i would recommend you find a good dependable spotter. also if your body is screaming at you for a break then by all means get some rest. thats some of my advice.


I totally agree Z499!  My partner is my spotter and he's my 'diving force' in my moments of weakness.  I couldn't do as much as I do without him!  I also feel safe, so I can challenge myself to do more.  I do the same for him.  Great way to work, don't you think?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 16, 2013)

three days in............ not feeling any sides - good or bad, except I'm hungry all the time.  Is that real or phycological?  humm..........


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 17, 2013)

In regards to my diet........ I'm finding it hard to shop for low sugar (almost 0) and low carbs but high protien.  I've come up with a few great meals, but I'm sure to get sick of them quickly.  This morning I came up with a breakfast that I'm sure I'm gonna eat a lot of.  A variation of scrambled eggs but add salsa, peppers, meat, cheese and sour cream.  It fits the bill.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 17, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Thanks docdoom.  Do you mean a log of my training days?  How many and what weights??


 
That's what I do in my log.  I write down the entire workout (except warmups) and post them as I go.  It helps my motivation and makes me more likely to give it my all when my motivation is low.  Just a thought.  You can take a look here: http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/online-journals/167826-starting-log-getting-shape.html


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 17, 2013)

Hey doc,  I checked out your 'log for getting in shape'.  I like the idea........... although it may be a bit clumsy to carry a notepad and paper around the gym.  I'll give it at try, for sure.  The more ways to motivate, the better.
I also liked your pics...........the before and after.  Can you post more current ones?  Its fantastic to get into shape........... it just makes me feel so much better about everything.  Thanks for your comments, and I hope to hear more from you in the future! Smiles, Gettinthere.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 18, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Hey doc,  I checked out your 'log for getting in shape'.  I like the idea........... although it may be a bit clumsy to carry a notepad and paper around the gym.  I'll give it at try, for sure.  The more ways to motivate, the better.
> I also liked your pics...........the before and after.  Can you post more current ones?  Its fantastic to get into shape........... it just makes me feel so much better about everything.  Thanks for your comments, and I hope to hear more from you in the future! Smiles, Gettinthere.



It's slow going right now and I've only lost a few pounds since my last pic, not much visible change (at least not that you could see in a picture... I've noticed some small changes), so I won't be uploading another pic, until there is something to see. ;P

If you know your routine, you could fill in everything but the numbers ahead of time, then just jot down that down after each set.  Bingo-bango!


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 20, 2013)

I posted some  "before"  videos on utube............. feel free to check out my channel. gettintherefast

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF_aJonJdec
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qotp3Zm1dC8
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N3lVCxxAzs


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 21, 2013)

Nice vids. thanks for sharing. have u started that cycle yet?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 21, 2013)

yes I have.  One week ago............ starting to kick in now.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Keep us aprised. How much is it helping? Any sides?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

Well, I haven't noticed too much for sides yet............. a bit of sensitivity 'there'.  
As well, and I know this sounds kinda wierd, and maybe not related at all but..............  since I had my kids (a long time ago), my hair falls out quit a bit.  I understand this is normal.  But since I've started the var, my hair is Not falling out like it was.  Strange.........
I've noticed some growth in my calves, and this is the first week.  They have grown a half inch already.  I'll keep you updated...........


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

Just to be clear, when i say my hair is falling out I mean, when I shower, I'll lose maybe 50 hairs............. the past few days its been more like 10.  Not sure if it's related or not.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I posted some "before" videos on utube............. feel free to check out my channel. gettintherefast
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rF_aJonJdec
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qotp3Zm1dC8
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8N3lVCxxAzs


Do these video links time out after so many days?


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Feb 22, 2013)

they are playing for me


----------



## OfficerFarva (Feb 22, 2013)

What compound(s) and dosages are you using?  It'd probably be a good reference for other people if they wanted to try something similar.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

OfficerFarva said:


> What compound(s) and dosages are you using? It'd probably be a good reference for other people if they wanted to try something similar.


I am taking 20mg of Oxandrolone (anavar) ed. I started a week ago. 10mg in the am and 10mg at night. For the girls that are interested in gains, know that I am taking a min of 150gr of protien ed. Careful diet and lots of water!!!! The videos are from before my first cycle. I had a great leg workout today and got such a pump............. I've never experienced that before and I know its just gonna get better!


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> they are playing for me


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 22, 2013)

So, good workout for me tonight.  Friday............ Leg day.  They feel like rubber right now. 

I'm gonna log my workouts and for the record, when I say 1 plate, it means one 45lb plate each side.  

Standing Calves (on Smith)   1 3/4 plates x 15, 12  2 plates x 12, 12 (video on UTube)
Sitting Calves  1 plate x 20  1 1/2 plates x 15, 15 (Video on UTube)
Squats 1 plate x 10  1 1/2 plates x 7  1 3/4 plates x 7  2 plates x 6,6 (deepest Ive ever got with this weight!  PB!)
Hack  1 plate x 6, 6, 5
Leg Extentions 70lbs x 14, 14 90lbs x 11
Ham Curls 70lbs x 12, 10  90lbs x 5


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 23, 2013)

Nice.  Glad its working out so well for you.  Even on the hair front... weird, but can't look a gift horse in the mouth.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 23, 2013)

i know, right?


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 23, 2013)

So, like many of us here on IM, I work full time during the week.  As a bb, I have to watch what I eat to maximize my gains.  Wasted money and time on gear if I'm not eating right.  I do my cooking for the week on either Sat. or Sun 'cause I take my own food to work.  I hate to eat out, and don't want to spend my hard earned money on junk.........  So, as i was cooking today, I thought I would take the time to calculate the protien value, carb values and calorie values of the said meals.
I made two full meals, each with 8 servings.  (my hubby is a bb too and he eats the same way)

First, No Crust Quiche (and for the record, real men eat quiche if they want a megga protien boost)  This recipie is great as it can be eaten both hot and cold.  Easy to pack for lunches.
10 eggs (xtra large)
500ml cottage cheese (or you can use ricotta)
250ml sour cream
250ml feta
1 cup milk
1 onion minced
1 cup meat (I use chicken)
3 brocolli flowerettes
Cheese to top it.......... ementall, gouda, mozza or cheddar...... whatever you like.
Bake at 350 for 1 hour.
Total Calories:2501 Per slice: 312.6
Total Carbs:58gr  Per slice: 7gr
Total Protien:243gr  Per slice: 30.5gr

The second recipe is even better!  Low carb, high protien Lasagna.
400gr ground chicken
1/2 cup mixed green, red and yellow peppers
2 jars spag. sauce (check the label for low carb)
Rice lasagna noodles (I find them in the health food isle of my shopping centre)
500ml cottage cheese
500ml mozza (this is a lot!  you don't have to use this much, as it adds to the calorie count big time!)
250ml sour cream
3 eggs
750ml cottage cheese (yes, I've written this twice)
soften onion and peppers (and whatever else you want to add) in olive oil.  brown your chicken.  Add the sauce and the first part of the cottage cheese and sour cream.  simmer.
beat eggs and add the second part of the cottage cheese.
Layer the sauce (lots of sauce makes the noodles work better) and noodles, egg/cottage cheese mix/sauce/noodles........ you get the idea.
top with mozza
Bake at 350 for 1/2 hour covered in foil.  Take the foil off and continue to bake for another 15min.
Let stand at least 10 min.  
Calorie value:3686  each piece: 460 (remember that I used 500gr of mozza = 1333 cal. on its own)
Carb value: 49gr  each piece: 6gr
Protien value: 430gr  each piece: 53.75gr  (Wow!)

these don't take all that long to prepare and they both work well in the microwave.  Great for late night snacks, easy lunches or fast dinners............... enjoy!


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 25, 2013)

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh, I've been a little ill the past few days.  'Digestion' issues..................... feeling better today though


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 26, 2013)

Gym night tonight............  Shoulders and Back.

Shoulder press with DB........ 25lbs x 13, 13, 13
                                          30lbs x 10, 10
                                          35lbs x 8
Shoulder flys......................15lb dbs x 15, 15
                                        20lb dbs x 12, 10, 8
Trap Shrugs........................50lb dbs x 15, 15, 15
Seated Row........................85lbs x 15, 15, 10
                                       100lbs x 8
Lat Pull Downs...................85lbs x 15, 15, 10
                                       100lbs x 8
Dead Lift...........................3/4 plates x 15
                                        1 plate x 12, 12
                                        1 1/2 plates x 4 (pb)
Pull ups..................... x 3  (woot, woot!  LOL)  after lat pulls I'm pretty much empty for this!  haha


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 27, 2013)

Good workout!  Keep it up. We're watching. ;D


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 28, 2013)

Went to the gym last night............. a few things made this workout not one of the greatest.  
We've been going almost right after work, and the gym is like a crazy house of complete ignorant idots!  Do people not have any gym edicate anymore????  No one racks their weights, people butt in front on the equipment, and omg, I've seen people do the most rediculous things on/with the equipment too.  If it wasn't so freakin' annoying it could be funny.  Kids everywhere while their 'fat' parents make some kind of effort to............ well, I'm not sure what? People staring like they've never seen a women bb before........ Last night, one guy was acutally popping his zits in the db rack mirrors................grossssssssssssss!  I'm thinking to go back to our regular time, later in the evening, so the gym is quiet and only the hardcores are there. Ok, there, now I've vented.  Thanks for listening!
So, worked Arms and Chest............
Incline Press  3/4 plates  x 12, x12, x10
                    1 plate x 10, x10
Bench Press  1 plate x 12, x12, x10
                   1 1/2 plates x 10, x 10
Chest flys  30lb db x 12, x 12
                35lb db x 10, x 8
DB Curls  25 lb db x 15, x12
               30 lb db x 12, x12
BB Curls  30lbs x 15, x15
              40lbs x 15, x12, x 12
Scull crushers 40lb BB x 12, 12
                    50lb BB x 10, x 8, x 8
Tricep pushdowns  70lbs x 12, x 12
                           80lbs x 12, x 10

BTW, does anyone have any idea how to work with an elbow/shoulder injury to reduce pain.............. I'm  finding that wrapping my elbow really restricts my movements and my right side is not developing like my left................ What does one use to work through the pain................ hummmmmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## docdoom77 (Feb 28, 2013)

Just all the usual stuff. ice and heat. take it easy. massage helps.


----------



## gettinthere (Feb 28, 2013)

I got a perscription for an anti infalmmatory (pills) as well as a topical cream with the same painkiller/anti inflammatory ingredients.  I'll try the cream tomorrow at the gym.   fingers crossed.

PS, changed my avitar.................. Ronnie is king! lol lol


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 1, 2013)

Friday........... Leg day!

Although I went to the gym and worked legs, I went lighter than normal.  I'm taking antibiotics for a 'digestion issue' and I'm pretty low energy today.  I drink so much water, but I know I'm dehydrated somewhat.  Has anyone else taken antibiotics during a cycle and if so, what did you experience?  I'm a little concerned.............
So,
Standing Calf raises (on Smith)  2 plates x 18, 15, 12, 12
Sitting Calf 1 1/2 plates x 18, 15, 12, 12
Squats (on Smith) 1 1/2 plates x 12, 12, 12, 10
Leg Press 3 plates (per side) x 12, 12, 12, 10
Seated leg extentions 70lbs x 10, 8, 8
Hamstring Curls (seated) 70lbs x 10, 8, 8

I'm starting my third week on my cycle, and it really sucks to be sick.  Such bad timing!  I'm on the mend now, so I hope to make up some gains.  I have kept with my diet for the most part and have noticed a decrease in body fat........... that 'tire' around the middle is getting less, but not quite gone.  My vascularity is coming along, which I absolutely love!  No sides so far!  I'm thinking of upping my var to 40mg ed but maybe should wait to finish these damn antibiotics.  Feedback on that issue?????


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

I went grocery shopping yesterday.............. actully, I should call it 'protien' shopping.  lol  Bought 6kg of chicken breast, and 1.5kg of whey protien isolate.  As well as my usual cottage cheese, eggs and the rest of my list.  I'm set for a while in the protien department!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

not much you can do for elbow tendonitius...avoid presses...go lighter...be sad


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

Shoulder, Bi and Lat  Week two.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> not much you can do for elbow tendonitius...avoid presses...go lighter...be sad



I am very sad when it effects my workouts................


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice pic.  Thanks.  Feeling any better yet?


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

Ya, starting too.  I'm not living in the bathroom anymore.   How about you???


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

I think I need a tan....................... just sayin.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 3, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Shoulder, Bi and Lat  Week two.



better arms than me chica


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 3, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Ya, starting too.  I'm not living in the bathroom anymore.   How about you???



All my symptoms are about gone except the cough.  That bugger is hanging on for dear life.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 3, 2013)

coughs can do that.  Seem to last forever.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 6, 2013)

Been a crazy few days.  Sorry for not posting............. I'll catch up this weekend


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 8, 2013)

So, heading to the gym soon......... Leg day.

Worked shoulders and back on Monday, chest and arms on Weds.  Good workouts.

I've finished my antibiotics so I've upped my var to 40mg ed.  Still no sides.  
Well, none that I know of...........  has anyone ever had var cause diarrhea as a side?

I'll let you know how my leg workout goes.  Should be good.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 8, 2013)

Good luck on the workout.  I've got some new pics up in my thread.  Though I'd tell ya since you asked earlier.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 9, 2013)

Didn't make it to the gym last night, but got there tonight.  I'm glad we waited...... the gym was pretty much empty and the workout was great!

Standing calves  1 1/2 plates (per side) x20, x20
                        2 plates x 15, x15, x15  (and what a burn!!! )
Sitting Calves 2 plates x 15, x15, x18
Squats  1 plate (per side) (warm up) x 20, x20
            1 1/2 plates x 15, x15
           2 plates x10, x8, x8
Leg press 3 plates (per side) x15
              4 plates x12, x10, x8
Hamstring curls  70lbs x 15, x12, x10

by the end of the workout my legs felt like huge rocks.  The pump was great!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 10, 2013)

Awesome.  Seems like the juice is really working out for ya!  I love when a workout goes right.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 11, 2013)

Shoulders and Back day..............
Flys  db  15lbs x 20 x 20
             20lbs x 15 x12
Shoulder press (Cybex plate machine)  35lb ea side x 15 x15
                                                       45lbs ea side x 12 x12 x10
Lat Pull    85lbs x 15 x15
              95lbs x 12 x 12
Deadlift  3/4 plates ea side x 15
             1 plate ea side x 12
             1 1/2 plates ea side x 10
             1 3/4 plates ea side x 2 x 3 pb
I didn't do any rowing today, as I had to excuse myself from the gym for a few minutes.  Just ran out of time.  My back is pretty strong, so one miss won't kill me.  I had a pretty good workout for the most part.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 12, 2013)

Still having tummy problems?  That sucks.  Glad the rest of the workout went well.  Keep on pluggin!


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 12, 2013)

worked out chest and arms today.  
personal best on incline press (1 plate each side) x 12 x 12 x 10 and on chest flys 40lb db x 3...............woot woot!


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 13, 2013)

strong girl


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 15, 2013)

today is friday which means leg day  We are planning on going to the gym later tonight, so I'll take my camera and try to get some 'action' shots.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 17, 2013)

so, my workout was one of the biggest let downs of the week.  Shit,  I hate a crappy workout.  I know we all have them, every now and again, I just really hate it.  I did manage to get a few pics though.  

Heres one on the sitting calf........... only two plates here.  I ended up doing a few with three (but thought I was gonna die!)


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 17, 2013)

Sorry to hear it.  It sucks, but I'm sure it'll go better next time.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 17, 2013)

Thanks Doc.  I'm sure it will go better next time.  It's been a rough week, so I'm not really surprised.  We all go through it, I suppose.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 20, 2013)

monday was back and shoulders.   It's weds. now and my shoulders still ache.  Good workout!  Being Weds. that means Chest and Arms.  Got a great pump in the arms tonight. Again, good workout.  This is making up for Friday's dissapointment.  lol


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 21, 2013)

Arms are looking good.  Forearms are looking very vascular.  Good work.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> monday was back and shoulders.   It's weds. now and my shoulders still ache.  Good workout!  Being Weds. that means Chest and Arms.  Got a great pump in the arms tonight. Again, good workout.  This is making up for Friday's dissapointment.  lol



dang


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 21, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Arms are looking good. Forearms are looking very vascular. Good work.



Thanks Doc.  Coming along nicely and only half way through the cycle.    Lets hope the second half has less illnesses so I can really train!

I've decided that writing out my whole workout routine is a bit much, so I'll post my 'personal bests' and anything that seems to be noteworthy.  

How have you been feeling since your big illness?  Oh, and how did the interview go???


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 22, 2013)

Illness is gone.  I still have this back pain.  I've never had anything like it, but it's not slowing me down or affecting performance, so I'm gonna wait it out for a bit longer.  The interview went very well, but the competition was stiff.  I'll know today whether I got it or not.

We watch your progress with baited breath.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 22, 2013)

Friday......... Leg day.  I sure hope this one goes better than the last.  
I've been watching some Dana Linn Bailey and I've picked up a few new things to try tonight.  Man, that girl has legs!  She is quite inspiring.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 22, 2013)

quick update.................... I'll write more later but....................
I hit the scale tonight.  Boys....... this chick is rockin 135lbs.  Woot woot.  personal record.  I normally don't go by the scale, but I came home from the gym and tried to put on a pair of my jeans I used to wear only two months ago and I can't get them past my quads.   lol lol


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 23, 2013)

So I'm just over half way through my cycle.  Taking 40mg Var ed.  Nothing else, just Var.  

Wow, do I recommend this AAS to any lady out there that wants results and no (or very little) sides.  Var won't do what test or dbol or those other hard ones do, but for a lady, that's a good thing.  
So, lets recap............

My starting weight was 127.2 lbs
Calves 13"
Quads 21 1/2"
Chest 37 1/2"
Arms 12 1/2"
Forearms 11"

Today I weigh in at 134.8 lbs

Calves 13 1/2"
Quads 22 1/2"
Chest 38 1/4"
Arms 13 1/2"
Forearms 11 1/2"

Not huge size gains but if you look at pics you'll see that I've lost fat and really gained muscle and definition.  This is my goal!
My diet has been a carb cycle, and high protein intake.  Tonnes of water, low to no sugar and a lot of desire for ice cream.   (but can't have any!)
I've been training hard with a good partner.  We push each other to max all the time, but remember, sometimes its better to go for form rather than weight.  Mix it up with your routine, as muscles have memory.  You want to trick them so you get the best growth.  You'll find me at the gym three to four days a week.
Sides are minimal.  A little sensitivity 'down there' and a few little pimples.  Not much else.  If you read back in my journal I mentioned hair loss, but that seems to be normal now too.

To sum up this 'recap', I'd say Var is an excellent addition to my training schedule.  I can't see myself wanting any other........... I don't wish to be huge, bulky or manly.  I love the results thus far!


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 23, 2013)

oh ya,......... and with my leg workout last night, I incorporated Dana Linn's lunges.  OMG.  My legs were pumped and painful, but what a great exercise!


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 23, 2013)

Awesome girl!  Looking good.  I'm glad its working out for you so well.  Definitely some great gains looking at your measurements!


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 26, 2013)

Back night last night...................... can you tell?


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 27, 2013)

Chest and arms today.  I got such a pump in my biceps I thought the skin was gonna bust open.    No pb, I don't think.  DB curled 25lbs and barbell curled 50lbs.  Also, skull crushers at 50lbs.  
Chest was basically the same as before.  For the most part, it was a good workout.  Really enjoying this cycle.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 27, 2013)

Just saw those back pics.  You are SWOLE!  Lookin' good.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 27, 2013)

man...I really suck at bbing


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 28, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> man...I really suck at bbing


Dude, not only are you a great bb, you're an inspiration to a lot of us here on IM.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 28, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Just saw those back pics.  You are SWOLE!  Lookin' good.


Thanks doc.  btw, what SWOLE mean?


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 28, 2013)

Four day weekend starts tonight!  Man, I could use some time off work.  How nice it will be to sleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep in.  Four mornings in a row?  Unbelievable.  Tomorrow is leg day, and I always have a great workout if I don't have to work that day.  Should be awesome, but I'll let you know.


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 29, 2013)

It's somewhat esoteric and probably outdated slang for swollen. Just saying your back looked muscular and pumped.Enjoy your long weekend. I wish Easter was a state or federal holiday. I want a day off too.   Not that I'm jealous.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Dude, not only are you a great bb, you're an inspiration to a lot of us here on IM.



um...that is ridiculous


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 29, 2013)

but anyway...I was just sad cause you and my wife are way better than me at bbing


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 29, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> but anyway...I was just sad cause you and my wife are way better than me at bbing




Lol.  We're getting beat by girls.  Ain't it always the way. ;P


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 29, 2013)




----------



## gettinthere (Mar 30, 2013)

Well, didn't make it to the gym last night on schedule.  let me tell you why............................. lol
So................ I haven\t had one cheat meal this whole time, and I was sooooooo craving something sweet.  Man, did I get it.  Brought home a terra ma sue for my 'snack'.  It's not like I pigged out totally on it, just a small piece, but...................... If you haven't had any sugar for a long time, and I mean months, even this amount can make you want to vomit, give you a huge headache and really make you feel like $hit.  Well,.......... lesson learned.  
I feel much better today, so off to the gym I go.  
Working Legs, and I am really having trouble getting any size and def to my quads.  My hams are huge, and every time I work legs, I hit those too.  Any exercises that *only* hit quads?????


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 30, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> um...that is ridiculous


nope


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

Calves.  Is one bigger than the other?


----------



## docdoom77 (Mar 31, 2013)

Jeezum!  Those are some mean, veiny calves!  Awesome.  Just Awesome.

As for the question: It doesn't really show in the picture, so if one's bigger it's not readily noticeable.


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Jeezum!  Those are some mean, veiny calves!  Awesome.  Just Awesome.
> 
> As for the question: It doesn't really show in the picture, so if one's bigger it's not readily noticeable.


Thanks Doc.  I'm glad its not noticeable.  Glad you like 'em.  
So sexy and feminine.    haha


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Jeezum!  Those are some mean, veiny calves!  Awesome.  Just Awesome.
> 
> As for the question: It doesn't really show in the picture, so if one's bigger it's not readily noticeable.


you mean tibias


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Mar 31, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Thanks Doc.  I'm glad its not noticeable.  Glad you like 'em.
> So sexy and feminine.    haha



I hate people saying muscles are masculine....babys have muscles...women have muscles....most of the world consider fat feminine because they are jealous...my wifes mom says she looks like a man...she is of course a fat tub of shit


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> I hate people saying muscles are masculine....babys have muscles...women have muscles....most of the world consider fat feminine because they are jealous...my wifes mom says she looks like a man...she is of course a fat tub of shit


Ya, I mean tibia's.  Anyway, I think they're sexy................ I was being a bit sarcastic.  lol  I love my muscles............ why do you think I work so hard on them.  And my hubby loves them too.


----------



## HFO3 (Mar 31, 2013)

you're proportioned and look great, not manly or too big. Great job .


----------



## gettinthere (Mar 31, 2013)

HFO3 said:


> you're proportioned and look great, not manly or too big. Great job .


Thanks.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 2, 2013)

shoulders and back last night.................. dead lifts are killing me!  My ass is sooooo sore right now.  PB with 225lbs. x 6, x 5  Got a video of lat pulls but only my warmup.  I'll still post it, as it's pretty good.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 2, 2013)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z-fkj6uXMsE


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 3, 2013)

Impressive.... Most impressive. ;P

Like the new avatar too.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 3, 2013)

Thanks doc. Im gettin there. ;-).


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Apr 3, 2013)

MY LITTLES...THANX


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 3, 2013)

Nice video GT!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 5, 2013)

Thanks HFO3


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 7, 2013)

Its Sunday evening and i hate the fact a whole new work week is almost here. What i wouldnt do to win a lottery so i could spend my days working out, eating like a horse and sleeping as much as i like.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 7, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Its Sunday evening and i hate the fact a whole new work week is almost here. What i wouldnt do to win a lottery so i could spend my days working out, eating like a horse and sleeping as much as i like.



Now that sounds nice.  Alas, the tide of reality approaches and we little folk must surf along or be swallowed.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 9, 2013)

Had a great day with pull ups. Set a pb. . Sucked for deadlift though. Lifted 220lbs but only twice. :-(


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 9, 2013)

Awesome about the pull ups.  u'll get those deads next time.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 11, 2013)

Last night was chest and arms.  Got a great bicep workout maxing out my reps.  Started with 35lb db curls.  maxed those.  Moved to 30lbs, maxed those, 25lbs, maxed and 20 maxed.  X 3  Pardon my language but fuck my bi's had a blast!  Tri's were good, chest was good but bi's rocked! 
Day off from the gym today.  Home from work, enjoying a coffee and then gonna go have a nap.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 11, 2013)

Sounds like you had an awesome workout!  Enjoy your rest.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 12, 2013)

Leg day. I think thats my favorite day.


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 19, 2013)

Haven't seen anything in this thread for a while.  What's going on with your training girl?  We miss ya.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 19, 2013)

Heya Doc. Ya, been slackin on my posts here for sure!  Still training hard. Ill update this weekend.


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Last night was chest and arms.  Got a great bicep workout maxing out my reps.  Started with 35lb db curls.  maxed those.  Moved to 30lbs, maxed those, 25lbs, maxed and 20 maxed.  X 3  Pardon my language but fuck my bi's had a blast!  Tri's were good, chest was good but bi's rocked!
> Day off from the gym today.  Home from work, enjoying a coffee and then gonna go have a nap.  mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm



Nice bicep WO. I love high volume training too, always gives me the best WO. I'm Looking forward to seeing your video


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 20, 2013)

I said I would write this weekend............... so let me recap my first cycle.  I'm finished now, and the results are in. 

I started a cycle of  Oxandrolone (anavar) 8 weeks ago.  Started with 20mg ed with no sides.  I felt a good pump when I worked out, and the gains were definitely noticeable almost right away. I upped the dosage around two weeks in to 40mg ed, again, no sides.  (This Var and I get along very well.  ) My vascularity increased and I love to look at those veins pumped up!  haha   Gains continued. Measurements and weight slowly increased the whole time.  My diet has been a carb cycle, and high protein intake. Tonnes of water, low to no sugar.  No cheat meals.............. well, one night of KFC for dinner, but that's chicken so does it really count as a cheat meal???  lol (and a piece of Tara ma su that made me wanna vomit) No Alcohol.   Noticed a considerable gain in strength, and had pb with pretty much every exercise.  Deadlift is now reg at 220lb.  Please check out workout videos on the link in my signature. I'll be adding more as time goes on.  I did suffer an illness during the cycle (digestion issue?>), as well as some joint pain (elbow and shoulder) but it didn't hold me back.  I used wraps and an anti-inflammatory cream for the joint pain, and probiotics for the digestion issue. I believe neither were the result of the gear, just bad timing. Even with that, the gains are measureable.  
My starting weight was 127.2 lbs

Calves 13"
Quads 21 1/2"
Chest 37 1/2"
Arms 12 1/2"
Forearms 11"

Today...... 138lbs.

Calves 13 3/4"
Quads 23 1/2"
Chest 39"
Arms 13 3/4"
Forearms 12"

I'd say I made some great gains. 

So, IMO, Oxandrolone (anavar) is a great starter for anyone............... especially the woman that wants to make some serious gains with low to no sides.  My dosage ended up being high, but I did see the gains at the lower dose.  Start low and add from there.  Know your body and work with it.  We are all different, but not that different.   The gains were noticeable, strong and continuous.  I felt great, I feel great.  

Oh, and speaking of feeling great................. I was asked the other day 'do you compete?' by a staff member at my gym.  LOL  pumped up the ego a bit too.  hahaha.
I hope my log has been helpful to anyone thinking of trying Var.  Please PM me any questions you have, and I'll do my best to answer.  

For the record, I am planning my next cycle and you can be sure I'll document that one too.    Thanks for reading my journal and seeing all my progress. (Pictures in my gallery on my profile page)  I'm having a blast!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 20, 2013)

That's awesome!  Don't be a stranger between cycles though, we've enjoyed your company.  What are you doing for PCT?


----------



## HFO3 (Apr 20, 2013)

Well Done young lady


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 25, 2013)

Not trying to be a stranger here............... really busy......... but will post lots, and lots more coming up.  Stay tuned!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 29, 2013)

I've started planning my pre-cycle and cycle routines and I'm charged!  I know what I want, and I've figured out how to get it,........... I think.  
Diet......
Medication......
Training routines.......
Sleep and time off............... 
Work............

I'll post exacts when the time comes, but for now............... I'm excited about a little change in my training routines.  Cardio has never done me any good........... I've kinda disappeared in the past (lose too much weight), but now that I've gained some mass, I'm going to add some cross training.  The big Three.............. More explanations later.... 

I've ordered my gear, and am stepping it up a bit from last time.  Lets see how this goes.......... I've done my research, so, on paper, it's all great.  

I will stay loyal to my log here, and I hope to see some major gains.    I'm not sure if  I wanna post any pics though.  hummmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 29, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> That's awesome!  Don't be a stranger between cycles though, we've enjoyed your company.  What are you doing for PCT?



Hey doc, girls don't do PCT like the guys do........ but I'm staying on all my supplements and keeping to my diet the best I can.  I don't want to lose my gains before the next cycle........ that would make it harder to accomplish my goal.  

btw, your logs are great and an inspiration for me.  When I get unmotivated, I read them and get charged up again.  Thanks buddy!


----------



## docdoom77 (Apr 29, 2013)

Don't swell my head, otherwise my muscles will look smaller by comparison.  ;P  

Thanks though.  I never really thought about women and PCT, but it makes sense... duh.  Anyway, I hope you can hold on to those gains!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Apr 29, 2013)

Love your video(s)!


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 30, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Love your video(s)!


Thanks dieseljimmy.


----------



## gettinthere (Apr 30, 2013)

here it is, if you wanna check it out......

Shut Up and Lift, Sucka - YouTube


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

Started my cut tonight.  I've been dieting for a week now, and really tweakin' my training schedule.  I'm hoping to look great (or close too) before my holidays.  Heading to Europe in two months so hittin the gym and kitchen hard.............  

Leg day was first:
weighed in at 132 lbs.
I'm not going for huge weights this time, but form is my focus.
The weights are enough to give a good burn and workout but not heavy enough to take from form.

Standing Calves: 1 45lb plate each side : x 16
                       2 45lb plates each side: x 10 (found this just too much to get a good burn)
                       1 1/2  45lb plates each side x 12 (this gave the best burn)

Sitting Calves  1 45lb plate x 20
                    1 1.2  45lb plates x 13 (x2)

Squats on Smith  1 45lb plate each side x 12 (deep and good burn)
                                                      x 12
                                                      x 10 (good burn on all sets)

Leg press  2 45lb plates each side  x 13
                                               x 12
                                               x 10

Leg extentions: 90lbs x 10
                             x 7
                      70lb x 12

did some Abs work as well.
My quads felt like rubber......... shaky.   lol
my lungs HURT!
did have a headache at the end but it went away soon after.

I have recorded my diet for the past week and will continue to record it.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll post it up here.


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

Keep killing it. I got the wife in her second week of her weight routine and shes doing good, got her doing hiit cardio for 20 mins.


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

Thanks Moe,  I'll keep it up.  

Forgot to mention............
Started with 15 min on treadmill.
planning on 1 hour cardio on my off gym days.......... gotta burn that extra fat! lol

Also, started pinning npp.................... .25 eod for now.  may up the dose to .5 but we'll see how things go.
will start Var in one week and clen / keto soon too.

Serious cut!


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Thanks Moe,  I'll keep it up.
> 
> Forgot to mention............
> Started with 15 min on treadmill.
> ...



Good luck with the npp. Was gonna get the wife clen bit shes way to stim sensitive.


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

Im looking forward to seeing how the clen works with me. Im not so senstive to stims so...... Ill keep you posted. 

Moe, youll keep me posted on your wifes progress?  What are her goals?


----------



## independent (May 18, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Im looking forward to seeing how the clen works with me. Im not so senstive to stims so...... Ill keep you posted.
> 
> Moe, youll keep me posted on your wifes progress?  What are her goals?



She wants to drop 10lbs of fat. Shes probably 25% bf now at 137.


----------



## gettinthere (May 18, 2013)

Well, diet and weight training are a great start.  Cardio too.


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

When you go on your keto what will your total carbs per day be?


----------



## gettinthere (May 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> When you go on your keto what will your total carbs per day be?



on non-gym, non-cardio days, 75 grams or less
on non-gym, cardio days, around 175 grams
on gym days, around 250 grams.

once per week, is a load day......... around 250 - 500 grams.

I'll tweek this as necessary................ 

protein to be about 1 1/2 - 2 gr. per pound of body weight.


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

I have my wife doing under 30grams a day. I dont think shes getting enough protein though, she hasnt lost any weight this past week but this was the week leading up to her time of the month.


----------



## kristaleigh (May 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I have my wife doing under 30grams a day. I dont think shes getting enough protein though, she hasnt lost any weight this past week but this was the week leading up to her time of the month.



When I did keto anything under 50g left me feeling horrible. I did 50-75g and did much better


----------



## gettinthere (May 19, 2013)

the carbs may seem high, but my metab. is very high.  I usually skip all cardio because I 'dissapear'................ Each person is different.
30 grams seems very low though.


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> the carbs may seem high, but my metab. is very high.  I usually skip all cardio because I 'dissapear'................ Each person is different.
> 30 grams seems very low though.



If she can function do you see any problem with it?


----------



## kristaleigh (May 19, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> If she can function do you see any problem with it?



I was functional on it but when I stopped keto I found I was so carb sensitive and now anytime I eat high carb foods I blow up and retain water


----------



## gettinthere (May 19, 2013)

Im not sure how to answer that. Krista has a point about sensitivity but i dont know. Hummm. Ill be reasearching that for sure


----------



## independent (May 19, 2013)

kristaleigh said:


> I was functional on it but when I stopped keto I found I was so carb sensitive and now anytime I eat high carb foods I blow up and retain water



Interesting. I will keep an eye on her during refeeds.


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

yesterday was cardio and fat burning on the tread.
Walked (2.7mph) 3 miles (1 hour) on lincline 15.  Burned some cals for sure! I'm not so good with cardio, but I'm going to keep it going.  Gotta burn this little spare tire off.  lol
 Next time I'll go 3.2mph.
Summers a comin!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Interesting. I will keep an eye on her during refeeds.


I've been doing some research...........
there are a lot of studies that low carb diets are 'long term' bad for you.  Hummmmm
Here is a quote from one of the pages I've read. (I'm not saying I agree or dis agree, just that it's out there)


By restricting carbohydrates drastically to a mere fraction of that found in the typical American diet, the body goes into a different metabolic state called ketosis, whereby it burns its own fat for fuel. Normally the body burns carbohydrates for fuel -- this is the main source of fuel for your brain, heart ,and many other organs. A person in ketosis is getting energy from ketones, little carbon fragments that are the fuel created by the breakdown of fat stores. When the body is in ketosis, you tend to feel less hungry, and thus you're likely to eat less than you might otherwise. However, ketosis can also cause health problems, such as kidney failure (see below).​​​As a result, your body changes from a carbohydrate-burning engine into a fat-burning engine. So instead of relying on the carbohydrate-rich items you might typically consume for energy, and leaving your fat stores just where they were before (alas, the hips, belly, and thighs), your fat stores become a primary energy source. The purported result is weight loss.​​​Low-carb diets can cause your body to go into a dangerous metabolic state called ketosis since your body burns fat instead of glucose for energy. During ketosis, the body forms substances known as ketones, which can cause organs to fail and result in gout, kidney stones, or kidney failure. Ketones can also dull a person's appetite, cause nausea and bad breath[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]. Ketosis can be prevented by eating at least 100 grams of carbohydrates a day.
[/FONT]



Here is another view point.  Very interesting.
[h=2]Ketosis and insulin synthesis: what is normal? [edit][/h]At the heart of the debate about most low carbohydrate diets are fundamental questions about what is a _normal_ diet and how the human body is supposed to operate. These questions can be outlined as follows:
The diets of most people in modern Western nations, especially the United States, contain large amounts of starches and often substantial amounts of sugars, including fructose. Most westerners seldom exhaust stored glycogen supplies and hence rarely go into ketosis. This has been regarded by the majority of the medical community in the last century as normal for humans.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] Ketosis had been confused with ketoacidosis, a dangerous and extreme ketotic condition associated with diabetes, and had been regarded by the medical community as harmful and potentially life-threatening, who believe it unnecessarily stresses the liver and causes destruction of muscle tissues.[SUP][_citation needed_][/SUP] A perception developed that getting energy chiefly from dietary protein rather than carbohydrates causes liver damage and that getting energy chiefly from dietary fats rather than carbohydrates causes heart disease and other health problems. This view is still held by the majority of those in the medical and nutritional science communities.[SUP][60][/SUP][SUP][61][/SUP][SUP][62][/SUP] However, it is now widely recognized that periodic ketosis is in fact normal, and that ketosis provides a number of surprising benefits, including neuroprotection against diverse types of cellular injury.[SUP][63][/SUP]
People who eschew low carbohydrate diets cite hypoglycemia and ketoacidosis as a risk factor. While mild acidosis may be a side effect when beginning a ketogenic diet,[SUP][64][/SUP][SUP][65][/SUP] it is benign and should not be confused with diabetic ketoacidosis, which can be life threatening.
A diet very low in starches and sugars induces several adaptive responses. Low blood glucose causes the pancreas to produce glucagon,[SUP][66][/SUP] which stimulates the liver to convert stored glycogen into glucose and release it into the blood. When liver glycogen stores are exhausted, the body starts utilizing fatty acids instead of glucose. The brain cannot use fatty acids for energy, and instead uses ketones produced from fatty acids by the liver. By using fatty acids and ketones as energy sources, supplemented by conversion of proteins to glucose (gluconeogenesis), the body can maintain normal levels of blood glucose without dietary carbohydrates.
Most advocates of low-carbohydrate diets, such as the Atkins Diet, argue that the human body is adapted to function primarily in ketosis.[SUP][67][/SUP][SUP][68][/SUP] They argue that high insulin levels can cause many health problems, most significantly fat storage and weight gain. They argue that the purported dangers of ketosis are unsubstantiated (some of the arguments against ketosis result from confusion between ketosis and ketoacidosis which is a mostly diabetic condition unrelated to dieting or low-carbohydrate intake).[SUP][69][/SUP] They also argue that fat in the diet only contributes to heart disease in the presence of high insulin levels and that if the diet is instead adjusted to induce ketosis, fat and cholesterol in the diet are beneficial. Most low carb diets plans discourage consumption of trans fat.
On a high-carbohydrate diet, glucose is used by cells in the body for the energy needed for their basic functions, and about 2/3 of body cells require insulin in order to use glucose. Excessive amounts of blood glucose are thought to be a primary cause of the complications of diabetes; when glucose reacts with body proteins (resulting in glycosolated proteins) and change their behavior. Perhaps for this reason, the amount of glucose tightly maintained in the blood is quite low. Unless a meal is very low in starches and sugars, blood glucose will rise for a period of an hour or two after a meal. When this occurs, beta cells in the pancreas release insulin to cause uptake of glucose into cells. In liver and muscle cells, more glucose is taken in than is needed and stored as glycogen (once called 'animal starch').[SUP][70][/SUP] Diets with a high starch/sugar content, therefore, cause release of more insulin and so more cell absorption. In diabetics, glucose levels vary in time with meals and vary a little more as a result of high carbohydrate content meals. In non-diabetics, blood sugar levels are restored to normal levels within an hour or two, regardless of the content of a meal.
While there are essential fatty acids (EFA) and essential amino acids (EAA) and while a diet devoid of EFA or EAA will result in eventual death, a diet completely without carbohydrates can be maintained indefinitely because fatty acids include a carbohydrate backbone (glycerol).[SUP][71][/SUP] There are essential fatty acids and amino acids for structural building blocks, not energy. EFA and EAA will be converted into intermediates for the carbohydrate metabolism, even if it depletes their essential stocks. However, a very low carbohydrate diet (less than 20g per day) may negatively affect certain biomarkers[SUP][72][/SUP] and produce detrimental effects in certain types of individuals (for instance, those with kidney problems). The opposite is also true ? for instance, clinical experience suggests very low carbohydrate diet for patients with metabolic syndrome.[SUP][73]



[/SUP]
[FONT=Arial, Verdana, Helvetica, sans-serif]Cycling seems to be the key to this.  Reloads are a must! 
 I'm still reading............... and I'll post any more pertinent info here.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this??[/FONT]


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

You are correct that cycling is key, keto diets should be used for fat stripping, once the goal is achieved you need to rebalance macros that are healthier for long term health.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 20, 2013)

I can't believe all the activity in this thread!  great to see you active again Gettinthere!


----------



## docdoom77 (May 20, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> I have recorded my diet for the past week and will continue to record it.  If anyone is interested, just let me know and I'll post it up here.



I wouldn't mind a look at your diet.  Might give me some ideas.


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

I just got home from the gym. Ill post my work out and my diet this evening.


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

Shoulders and Back day. Weighed in at 131.8lbs

Shoulder Press  WU  35lbs each side x 15
                            45lbs es  x 12
                                        x 7
                             35lbs es x 8

DB Flys (standing)  WU  10lbs x 15
                 15lbs x 8
                 10lbs x 10
                 15lbs x 5
                 10lbs x 5

(bent over)  10lbs x 15
                         x 15
                         x 15

Shrugs  50lb DBs  x 12
                        x 10
                        x 10

Pull Ups  x 6 (bad form)
             x 4 (better)
            x 4 1/2  (ok)

Lat Pull  85lbs x 12
           100lbs x 10
                    x 9

Seated Row  70lbs x 12
                  85lbs x 12
                          x 12

Dead Lift  45lbs es x 12
              45lbs + 25lbs es x 6
                                    x 4 (bad form) 

Treadmill 3.2mph Incline 9  20min.

All in all, it was a good workout.  My strength is definitely lower, but that would be a few weeks off.    I'm not worried.......... I'll getter back!  I'm not going for strength really, but form.  And that needs some work in a few areas.  lol

So, Doc asked to see some of my diet.  I'll post a few days as an example.  

2 coffees
3 1/2 egg omelette with onion, green and red pepper, mushrooms.  
banana
2 beef burgers (no buns) with lettuce, tomatoes and mayo.
12 oz Water and 8 oz mineral water
Bowl of special K cereal with heavy cream/water mix.
Chicken breast

GYM  : Leg Day
1 1/2lt water

Strawberry protein shake with water/cream
1 1/2 lt water
Chicken breast with 1 tbsp sour cream

As supplements, in AM : Zinc, Multi and Fish Oil
                          PM : Fish Oil


2 Coffee
4 eggs with 1/2 cup cottage cheese
12oz water
12oz water

1 hour on Treadmill
1lt water

1 1/2 fillets of Basa
1 cup broccoli
1/2 cup cooked  brown rice
Garden salad with Paul Newman dressing (lettuce, tomato, cucumber)
Plain popcorn
12oz water

Supplements in AM: Zinc, Fish Oil, Multi Vit
                     PM: Fish Oil

Well, that it.  I know I could do better with the diet, and I'm trying.  I do feel real good though.  Not tired or moody.  Sweet.


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

Your very low carb. I would ditch the long sustained cardio for hiit instead.


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

Ya. Pretty low for now. Ill try hiit. Good idea.


----------



## independent (May 20, 2013)

Look at a sprinter vs. a marathon runner. Sustained cardio is catabolic. When my wife dropped 20 pounds on her first keto last year she lost quite a bit of muscle, her ass went flat and she always had a good butt. All she was doing was sustained cardio. Her rear is coming back finally.


----------



## gettinthere (May 20, 2013)

I can see that.... Ill start tomorrow. I was laying in bed, not sleeping, with my brain going a millioniles an hour. I was thinking about all the carb talk we've been having. I see its so easy to read and plan what we want to do. The tricky part is putting into action. On paper, i know that my cycling would work but in praxtice, i find i am always looking at lables and going for the lowest carb. Thats nit always good. Ive got to be realiatic. Mentally i know good carbs and bad ones. Ive got to get it in my head to really follow my plans. Youre posts here help me put things into perspective. Hummm. More work to do i guess. . Looking forward to the hiit tomorrow.


----------



## gettinthere (May 21, 2013)

Well, hiit was a HIT!  I can do this!


----------



## independent (May 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Well, hiit was a HIT!  I can do this!



What was your tempo, my wife does 2mins on 1 off.


----------



## gettinthere (May 21, 2013)

It was only my first day, and i did one on two off. I was pretty happy with how fast my heartrate came down. How long dies your wife's training sessions go?


----------



## independent (May 21, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> It was only my first day, and i did one on two off. I was pretty happy with how fast my heartrate came down. How long dies your wife's training sessions go?



She starts with weights, her routine today was upper body. 5 exercises 3 sets of 8-12 reps each exercise and she does 20 minutes of hiit after. Sunday i gave her 50mgs of my test just to see if it made her feel better, not something i would keep her on but if she liked it maybe i could get her on anavar.


----------



## gettinthere (May 23, 2013)

So, last night was Arms and Chest day.  I'm not so happy with my strength again, overall, but form was pretty good.

Bench WU 35lb es x 15
              45lbs es x 12, x 8, x 7

Incline  35lb es x 7, x 9, x6

DB Flys  25lbs x 10
            30lbs x 6, x 5

DB Curls 20lbs x 15
            25lbs x 10
            25lbs + 20lbs x 10 + 7

BB Curls  40lbs x 10, x 10, 10

Tricep pull 40lbs x 12, x 12, x 12

Scull Crushers 40lbs x 12, x 12, x 12

I'm a bit sore today, and I'll take that.  Overall is was ok.  I'm sure my strength will come back. 

Pinned for the third time yesterday.  doing .5 npp eod.

Tonight is HIIT.  Gonna try and go 1 1/2 on and 1 1/2 off.  30 min.  Uuuggggggg!  lol


----------



## docdoom77 (May 23, 2013)

Strength will definitely take a hit when you're cutting, I know that first hand. ;P  Should kinda level out as you get used to it though.


----------



## gettinthere (May 23, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Strength will definitely take a hit when you're cutting, I know that first hand. ;P  Should kinda level out as you get used to it though.


Thanks for the encouragement, Bud.


----------



## gettinthere (May 23, 2013)

HIIT was good. I managed 1 1/2 and 1 1/2 for twenty five minutes. Not counting warm up and cool down. Yeah me!  Lol


----------



## independent (May 23, 2013)

So youre benching 135lbs? Thats really good. I could be wrong but i dont think you need 30 minutes of hiit. I think 20 would be enough.


----------



## gettinthere (May 26, 2013)

Took Friday off.  Back on for Leg Day last night.  The gym was empty, which I love, so got my workout done fast.  Sweet.

Standing Calves: WU with 1 plate es x 20
                                   2 pl es x 14, x 12, x 12

Sitting Calf: 1 1/2 plates x 25
                   2 pl x 18, x 16, x 14

Squat Lunge on Smith: 1/2 pl es  x 10 eL, x 10 eL, x 10 eL  (30 sec in between sets)

Leg Press: 2 pl es x 12, x 12, x 12   (30 sec in between sets)

Squats: 1 pl es x 12, x 12, x 12   (30 sec in between sets)

Leg Extensions: 70lbs x 16
                      90 lbs x 10
                      70 lbs x 12

Prone Leg Curl: 50lbs x 16, x 14, x 12

By doing this workout Dorian style, I really got a great burn. And I completed my workout quickly.  My weights aren't huge but form is really coming along.   

Sticking to my diet, with the odd carb re-load.  I am starting to see the positive effects of diet, cardio and weight training.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (May 26, 2013)

form is the key...only mutants progress with shitty form


----------



## independent (May 26, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> Took Friday off.  Back on for Leg Day last night.  The gym was empty, which I love, so got my workout done fast.  Sweet.
> 
> Standing Calves: WU with 1 plate es x 20
> 2 pl es x 14, x 12, x 12
> ...



Are you carb loading once a week?

I did a session of hiit yesterday, only could do 12 minutes on the bike because it was making my ass hurt, gonna try it today on a spinning bike that has a smaller seat.


----------



## gettinthere (May 26, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Are you carb loading once a week?
> 
> I did a session of hiit yesterday, only could do 12 minutes on the bike because it was making my ass hurt, gonna try it today on a spinning bike that has a smaller seat.



ya, re-load every Sunday.... and as needed.  I had to have some whole wheat toast yesterday as I was very low and moody.  Picked me right up though.
 Enjoy your HIIT today!  I'm with ya!


----------



## gettinthere (May 27, 2013)

HIIT last night was great.  I'm really enjoying this............. and thats saying a lot.  I hate cardio!  

supposed to be Back and Shoulders night tonight, but..................  omg...... I tweeked my back at work this morning and I think perhaps a night off may be better for me than forcing it.  I could load up on pain meds and go, but......... it's back day.  Just not a good idea.  

So, here I am, off work and coffee in hand.  Back is killing me when I move, so staying put.  

I'll let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## docdoom77 (May 27, 2013)

definitely take the night off, or do some other body part.  A little back injury could turn into another big one and you don't need to go through that again.  Eeeek.  Good luck!


----------



## independent (May 27, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> HIIT last night was great.  I'm really enjoying this............. and thats saying a lot.  I hate cardio!
> 
> supposed to be Back and Shoulders night tonight, but..................  omg...... I tweeked my back at work this morning and I think perhaps a night off may be better for me than forcing it.  I could load up on pain meds and go, but......... it's back day.  Just not a good idea.
> 
> ...



Smart move, i never train hurt or sick. I tried hiit on the elliptical today, all i can say is holy crap. I only could do 10min of 1 on 1 off. Im sure my endurance will improve. I started a keto today just to see if i can get a bit leaner. Im gonna keep the carbs around 50grams max.


----------



## gettinthere (May 28, 2013)

My back is feeling better today but still took pain meds before work. We'll see how i feel when i get home and shower. 
Moe, ive been keeping my carbs down too. Lets cut!


----------



## gettinthere (May 29, 2013)

Yesterday was Shoulder and Back............  my back felt much better so I hit the gym.  

Shoulder press: 35lbs es x 15
                      45lbs es x 12, x 12, x 6

Shoulder flys Standing : 15lbs x 12, x 12, (x 12 + 10lbs x 6)
                   Bent over: 10lbs x 12, x 12, x 12

DB Shrugs : 50lbs x 10
                 40lbs x 12, 12

Pull ups : x 7, x 6, x 6

Lat Pulls : 90lbs x 12
              105lbs x 7, x 10

Deadlift : 45lbs es x 12
             45lbs + 25lbs es x 3
(back started to ouch so I stopped)

On Monday, I started with Var: 10mg am/pm ed along with the npp eod.  

Did HIIT tonight, and twisted my knee.  Damn!  First my back, now my knee.  What next????  (The back feels a lot better, but the knee hurts like a sob)


----------



## docdoom77 (May 30, 2013)

Suck.  That's a downside to Hiit, though.  Higher intensity means greater opportunity for injury.  Hope you feel better!


----------



## gettinthere (May 30, 2013)

Im falling apart!!  Lol. Must be gettin old.


----------



## independent (May 30, 2013)

Ice the knee girl.


----------



## gettinthere (May 30, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Ice the knee girl.


I am right now!  and will be again later.....................


----------



## gettinthere (May 31, 2013)

chest and Arms.............. 

incline bench: 35lb es x 15, x 13, x 10
bench press: 45lbs es x 10, x 9, x 6
Flys: 30lbs x 8, x 8, x 8
DB curls: 25lbs x 12, x 12, x 10 +(20lbs x 7)
BB curls: 40lbs x 12, x 10, x 12
Tricep Pull: 40lbs x 15
                50lbs x 12, x 10
Scull crushers: 40lbs x 12, 12, 10

Knee is still really sore, but icing it seems to help.  Leg day tomorrow, so I'm hoping it'll be up to the challenge!  Back is feeling better too, although I can still feel it.  
I thought npp might help with some joint pain, but this is not the case, as of yet.


----------



## independent (May 31, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> chest and Arms..............
> 
> incline bench: 35lb es x 15, x 13, x 10
> bench press: 45lbs es x 10, x 9, x 6
> ...



Go easy on your knee, maybe do a light leg day. What dosage of npp are you running?


----------



## gettinthere (May 31, 2013)

.5 ml eod


----------



## independent (May 31, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> .5 ml eod



Whats the milligram per ml?


----------



## gettinthere (May 31, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Whats the milligram per ml?


100mg/ml


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 2, 2013)

Yesterday was Leg day............ with a serious bad right knee and a bad belly.  (I think I overloaded on carbs and blew up like some bloated fish!  Very ouchy)

Standing Calves  45lbs es x 20
                     2 pl es x 12, x 12
Sitting calves: 1 1/2 pl  x 15
                      2 pl   x 17, x 17
Lunge squat  1/2 pl es x 12 eL, x 12 eL, x 12 eL
Squats     3/4 pl es x 12, 12, 12
Leg press 1 pl es x 17
             1 1/2 pl es x 12, x 12, x 12
Leg extensions:  50lbs x 18
                       70lbs x 12, x 12
Prone leg curl............ nope, my knee would not let me do this one!
Actually, for the most part, my knee held up pretty good.  I worked through my bloated belly too.


----------



## independent (Jun 2, 2013)

If you can wrap your knee during your leg routine, could help. What did you carb up on that made you bloated?


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 3, 2013)

A whole lot of french bread!


----------



## independent (Jun 3, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> A whole lot of french bread!



Yum.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 3, 2013)

It was real good!  But i paid the price. Live and learn!  Haha.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 4, 2013)

So, went to the doctor yesterday.  Had xrays done.  Looks like I have tendonitis of the knee.  The medial collateral ligament has started to tear away from the bone.  Fun times, eh? He (doctor) says rest will fix it, but to always watch for it now.  Has anyone else had something like this?


----------



## independent (Jun 4, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> So, went to the doctor yesterday.  Had xrays done.  Looks like I have tendonitis of the knee.  The medial collateral ligament has started to tear away from the bone.  Fun times, eh? He (doctor) says rest will fix it, but to always watch for it now.  Has anyone else had something like this?



Wow that sucks, sorry to hear. Never had that but i will say the hiit is making my knees sore, im new to it so hopefully is only temporary. Better listen to the doctor girl.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 5, 2013)

I am sorry to hear that.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 5, 2013)

ah. I'm tough!  It'll take a lot more than that to keep me down.   thanks guys!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 5, 2013)

Although my knee is giving me trouble, I know it will heal.  I will take it easy for the next little while, but I won't lay back and let this cycle go to waste!  Sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

Gym last night was shoulders and back.

Shoulder press  35lb es x 15
                     45lbs es x 12, x 12, x 9
Shoulder flys  Standing: 15lbs db x 12, x 12, x 12 (+ 10lbs x 10)  Def. gotta move the weight up next time.
                   Sitting:  10lbs db x 12, x 12, x 12.  Gotta move up here too.
Shrugs:  40lbs db x 12
            50lb db x 12, x 12
Pull ups:     x 7, x 7, x 7  These are getting much better!
Lat Pulls : 100lbs x 12
               105lbs x 12
               110lbs x 12
Dead lift: 45lbs es x 12
             45 + 25lbs es x 6, x 3

I am starting to feel my strength coming back, even though I am still dieting.    That makes me very happy!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

For June 6th,

Chest and Arms.

incline:  WU  35lbs es x 12
                   45lbs es x 12, x 10

Bench press:  45lbs es x 12
                     55lbs es x 8, x 7

Flys:           30lb db x 10, x 10, x 10

DB Curls:  25lbs x 12 es
                30lbs x 10 es, x 8 es

BB Curls:  40lbs x 12
               50lbs x 10, x 10

Tri Pull:  50lbs x 14
            60lbs x 8, x 8

Scull crushers:   410lbs x 12, x 12, x 12


My knee was really sore yesterday, so I didn't do Legs.  I'll hit them tomorrow.


----------



## independent (Jun 9, 2013)

Youre benching 135 for 12? Thats strong.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 9, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Youre benching 135 for 12? Thats strong.



  thanks!  I'm pretty strong, I guess.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 20, 2013)

I have taken some time off for my knee.  It's feeling much better.  I'd say about 80%, which is a huge improvement!  Time off really helps with an injury like that.  While I was taking time off the gym, I took time off my cycle too.  I had been having a few sides, and I wanted to see what was what..............  Like, I had my period for almost a month.  That sucked big time.  When I stopped the gear, it took a few days, but it stopped.  Also, I had some really bad stomach pain.  More in my upper intestines, I guess.  Based on anatomy charts and where the pain seemed to be.  That too, subsided when I stopped the cycle.  I started up again yesterday, with the Var in the am and pm and the npp going eod.  (first shot last night).  I had the same stomach pain today, and it seems to happen just after I eat.  I'll have to take note of the regularity after meals.  I won't stop the cycle again though.  I'm loving the results so far.  My six pack is really coming through.  

So, back to the gym last night.  Chest and arms.

Even though I was off cycle and off the gym for a week, I lost no strength.  Very happy!
Through this whole workout, I took only one minute in-between sets and 3 minutes in-between exercises.   

Incline : WU, 35lbs es x 18
                   45lbs es x 12, x 8

Bench : 55lbs es x 12, x 8, x 10

DB Flys : 30lbs x 10, x 10, x 10

DB Curls : 25lbs x 18 eA
                30lbs x 9, x 8

BB Curls : 40lbs x 14, x 14, x 14

Tri Pull : 50lbs x 12
            60lbs x 12, x 10

Scull Crushers : 40lbs x 16, x 16, x 14

My chest is sore today, but my arms don't feel too bad.  It's very rare that my arms ever get sore after a workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad you're feeling better and amazed you came back so strong.  Awesome!


----------



## dieseljimmy (Jun 21, 2013)

Continue to be cautious that knee, please! When you think it's 100 percent still baby it for a few more weeks!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 21, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Glad you're feeling better and amazed you came back so strong.  Awesome!


thanks Doc  Glad to be back.  Countdown is on................... four weeks to go.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 21, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> Continue to be cautious that knee, please! When you think it's 100 percent still baby it for a few more weeks!



I will!  Promise!  When it comes to legs, I'll keep the weights low, and if I feel any pain, I'll stop.  I have no issue giving up a few weeks for a full recovery.


----------



## independent (Jun 21, 2013)

Glad to see youre back. I bet the npp is causing you the issues, might be better with a low dose of test.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 22, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> Glad to see youre back. I bet the npp is causing you the issues, might be better with a low dose of test.



Thanks Moe.  I'm glad to be back!
 It s hard to say what is causing the issues.  I'll keep running this cycle to the end, and see how it goes.  My stomach pain is less now, so I think I can manage it.  Test, even low dose, scares me a bit.  Maybe its just the masculine name, but............... I don't wanna turn into a Russian swimmer.    I naturally have high test levels, for a girl, so most AAS don't give me much or any sides but I haven't been on test.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 23, 2013)

Leg day last night.  I went light but had a great workout.  

Standing Calves  WU  45lbs es x 20
                               55lbs es x 15, x 19

Lunge squats    35lbs es x 12 eL, x 12 eL, x 12 eL

Sitting Calves  2 x  45lbs x 25, x 17, x 17

Hack Squats  (wow, this is a lot harder than I thought)  35lbs es x 10, x 12, x 12

Leg Press  3 x 45lbs es  x 18, x 12, x 12

Leg Extensions 70lbs x 16, x 12, x 10

My knee held up very well.  I did wear a good brace on it, and kept the weights light.  It was a good workout.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 26, 2013)

Maybe I should get an elbow brace.  The tendon that connects my inside elbow to the forearm is tore up and hanging weight from my arms is killer.  When I say 'tore up' I mean figuratively ;P.  It's strained.


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 26, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Maybe I should get an elbow brace.  The tendon that connects my inside elbow to the forearm is tore up and hanging weight from my arms is killer.  When I say 'tore up' I mean figuratively ;P.  It's strained.


A brace would be helpful, no doubt.  Also, Aleve has a great anti-inflammatory and it works great!  You can get it over the counter.  It's pretty easy on the stomach too, which for me, is a good thing.  With my tendinitis in my elbow and knee, I am taking a lot of them.  lol  Dude, I feel your pain!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 27, 2013)

bought a brace today.  We'll see how it does.  I usually take ibuprofin, but I can try alleve... that's naproxen right?  Thanks for the advice!


----------



## gettinthere (Jun 27, 2013)

Ya, its mild neprixin. Easier on the guts. . The brace will help a lot!  

Also, i have two workouts to log so stay tuned. (workin some overtime so dead when i get home.)


----------



## docdoom77 (Jun 28, 2013)

I'll be watching! ;D


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 1, 2013)

This chick has been slackin.............................. on keeping her log up to date.  Shame, shame..........
So, Here is the last three workout logs.

shoulders and Back. (with a little leg thrown in)

Press  45lbs es x 16, x 16, x 16

DB Shoulder flys Standing 15lbs x 16, x 16, x 12
                         Sitting  15lbs x 12, 14, 12

DB Shrugs  50lbs es x 12, x 12, x 12

Pull ups  x 7, x 7, x 7

Lat Pull  115lbs x 12, x 10, x 12

Dead Lift  45lbs es x 12
               70lbs es x 10, x 10

Squat Lunge 35lbses x 12, x 12, x 12 



chest and Arms.

Incline  45lbs es x 12, x 12, x 12

Bench Press  55 lbs es x 11, x 8, x 10

DB Flys  30 lbs eA  x 12 + 20 lbs eA x 12, 9 + 20 lbs x 9, 9 + 20 lbs x 9

Tri Pull  50lbs x 12, x 12, x 12

Scull Crushers  40lbs x 20, x 20, x 20

Legs.

Standing Calf  45lbs + 35lbs es x 20, x 16, x 17

Sitting Calf  2  45lb plates  x 20, x 20, x 24

Lunge Squats  45lbs es x 12, x 12, x 12

Squats  35lbs es x 12, x 12, x 12

Leg press   3  45lb plates es x 10, x 14, x 10

Leg extensions  70lbs x 20, x 90lbs x 12, x 10

So, there you have it.  I took it a little easy with legs, considering my knee, but I think next leg day, I'll move some stuff up.


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 2, 2013)

Very Nice!  You make my longterm goal want to be: "Get as strong as Gettinthere!" ;D


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 2, 2013)

docdoom77 said:


> Very Nice!  You make my longterm goal want to be: "Get as strong as Gettinthere!" ;D



Thats why I love you Doc !  You say the nicest things...............  Thanks bud.


----------



## independent (Jul 4, 2013)

Just seeing how the npp is working for you.


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 5, 2013)

Love it, Moe. But.... This is supposed to be a cut cycle. I am gaining Definition but some bulk too. Stepped on the scale last workout and topped 141 pounds. Ive had to cut down on cardio because of the knee. . No sides to speak of. Running a touch over .5 eod. Strength is great, i look and feel awesome. Will def use it again in furure cycles. Two weeks to go.


----------



## Bowden (Jul 6, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> thanks!  I'm pretty strong, I guess.



No guess about it.
You are strong.


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 16, 2013)

I am totally on holiday mode................... two more work days to go, then Europe, here I come! 

Never been to mainland Europe before, but I won't be able to say that for long.  5 countries in one month.  What a holiday.  I'll post pics when i get back.  

Woot Woot!  So excited!


----------



## docdoom77 (Jul 17, 2013)

Have fun!


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 17, 2013)

Thanks Doc. I will!


----------



## gettinthere (Jul 19, 2013)

K.  Im off. See ya'll in a month!  Ciao


----------



## Miss Springsteen (Jul 19, 2013)

gettinthere said:


> K.  Im off. See ya'll in a month!  Ciao



Have fun and stay safe!!


----------

